# Connection reset by peer: socket write error



## IT-MaD (12. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute,

da bin ich schon wieder ... ich habe heute eine Menge gelesen, eine Menge gelernt und eine Menge geschafft ... dank auch der Hilfe hier im Forum ... aber jetzt häng ich wieder einmal ... 

und zwar mit dieser Exception Connection reset by peer: socket write error ... also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat der Server Probleme dem Client zu schicken ... aber sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht ... 

wie gehe ich am Besten mit dieser Exception um, heißt wie kann man das Problem lösen ...


----------



## lhe (15. Nov 2007)

Also wenn diese Exception beim Schreiben auf einen Port auftritt, dann ist dieser Port nicht empfangsbereit / offen. Also entweder hast Du keine Connection hergestellt oder sie wurde bereits von der anderen Seite wieder geschlossen.

Ein kleiner Tipp (falls nicht bekannt): 
Schau Dir mal vorgefertigte Socket-Handling Libs an, wie z.B. XSocket. Da reduziert sich der Programmieraufwand auf das Starten eines Servers und das Programmieren eines Handlers, was sogar durch Interfaces vereinfacht wird.

Gruß
lhe


----------



## IT-MaD (15. Nov 2007)

Hallo

also du hast Recht, die Fehlermeldung tritt auf beim Schreiben auf einen Host ... und der ist wirklich nicht mehr empfangsbereit ... sollte er aber eigentlich noch sein ... egal das Problem lös ich auch noch

vielen Dank für den Tipp ...


----------

